# 1939 Schwinn AMC Flash



## jkent (Apr 6, 2015)

NOW ON EBAY.
I know I may be too high on this bike but I am open to any offers. 
I only got one (kind of ) offer the other day.
Cabe rules say you have to put a price on it, and you can always go down on price but it's kind of difficult to jack the price up on someone.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/301585486188?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## catfish (Apr 6, 2015)

Nice bike. Wish I had a tank that matched the bike.


----------



## jkent (Apr 9, 2015)

BTT 
Bike is still for sale.
Awaiting any OFFERS.
Thanks, JKent


----------



## jkent (Apr 14, 2015)

BIKE HAS SOLD 
THANKS CABE!
Joe


----------

